# Sub For 1469



## remi (8/5/09)

I'm planning on doing a version of Dr Smurto's TT Landlord clone next weekend, and was wondering what the best substitute for Wyeast 1469 would be- assuming I can't get my hands on any?

Open to suggestions...

Thanks

Remi


----------



## jayse (8/5/09)

Could use just about any english ale yeast even northwest ale, I'd say thames valley or london ale would be pretty good choices.


----------



## Bribie G (8/5/09)

1469 is a 'northern' yeast which is highly flocculating (clumps together) and was used in the old Yorkshire Stone Squares where it had to be constantly roused and aerated as it likes to hang around with its mates rather than make alcohol  . Another Yorkshire yeast currently available is WYeast Ringwood which is also a high flocculator. Dr Smurto has used it and also thrashes it twice a day during fermentation, so it sounds like it's in the same family as 1469. 

Although the Ringwood brewery is in Hampshire in Southern England, the yeast originally came from the now defunct Hull Brewery in Yorkshire and was brought there by an employee from the brewery. When the Hull brewery was taken over by Mansfield in the 70s, the Hull beers were replaced by Mansfield's and they were very similar IIRC (there was a Hull / Mansfield pub in York near the station that I used to frequent B) ). I was a CAMRA member at the time which is why I used to hunt this pub down. Mansfield were one of the last breweries to use the Stone Square System and would have used a yeast strain in the same family as 1469 or Ringwood. They were taken over by Wolverhampton and Dudley breweries and closed them down in 1991. Bastards. Since then they have taken over Ringwood. How incestuous is that.

So for authenticiy I would tip Ringwood. I've got a pack of Ringwood in the fridge and keen to try it in a Yorkie. At a recent club meeting I tasted a TTL version made on Ringwood.

Two points:
It loves to produce diacetyl and should be given a diacetyl rest at maybe 23 degrees for a couple of days at the end of primary.
It gives heaps of estery flavours if you like that sort of thing. If you want something less fruity go for another English yeast as suggested but I would avoid London type yeasts as the southern bitters are totally different.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Weizguy (8/5/09)

if you can't find any W1469 from any of your regular suppliers, contact bigfridge (of this forum), as he may have some in stock.
FWIW


----------



## remi (8/5/09)

Thanks,

I was thinking of Ringwood- might give it a go...

Remi


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (8/5/09)

remi said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I was thinking of Ringwood- might give it a go...



+1. I'm using ringwood in my version next week. We'll have to compare tasting notes!


----------



## hoohaaman (8/5/09)

remi said:


> I'm planning on doing a version of Dr Smurto's TT Landlord clone next weekend, and was wondering what the best substitute for Wyeast 1469 would be- assuming I can't get my hands on any?
> 
> Open to suggestions...
> 
> ...




Shoot me a PM I have slurry and slants am in SE suburbs.


----------



## Ross (8/5/09)

My choice would be london Ale III Wyeast 1318

From traditional London brewery (read Youngs) with great malt and hop profile. True top cropping
strain, fruity, very light, soft balanced palate, finishes slightly sweet.

Perfect for a TTL clone IMO.

cheers Ross


----------



## Rustyc30 (8/5/09)

+ 1 for 1318 just brewed a few english beers with it from a mild to a porter great yeast was really happy with the malt profile that it gave my mild cant pick that it's a 3% beer great yeast.


----------



## remi (8/5/09)

thanks,

good suggestions, i'm pretty sure i have a slant of 1318 hanging around actually...


----------



## Hutch (9/5/09)

remi said:


> thanks,
> 
> good suggestions, i'm pretty sure i have a slant of 1318 hanging around actually...



Hey remi,

I've got a handful of 1469 slants ATM, and could pop you one if interested.
I'm in Westgarth, just up Queens parade from you. 
PM me if interested.
Hutch.


----------



## remi (9/5/09)

thanks for the slant offer hutch and hoohaaman,

hutch, as you are just up the road from me- i'll send you a pm.

isn't AHB great?

remi


----------

